# The 44th superbowl half time show...



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

I've heard somewhere that the 44th superbowl half time show gonna be made by "The Who"...I think it would be great 
And i hope they will destroyed everything before leaving the stage..Loll
Thanks
Frank :smile:


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I trust they'll be calling themselves "The Two"...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, now I have a remote reason to consider watching the stoopid bowl.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

oh gawd...i hope no nipples will be exposed...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> oh gawd...i hope no nipples will be exposed...


Roger has exposed them before--so you never know.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I posted this before, but it cracks me up. It wasn't written for The Who but...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_nFwwjBlEc

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Mooh said:


> I posted this before, but it cracks me up. It wasn't written for The Who but...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_nFwwjBlEc
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


That was great - I've never seen "the other guy" take a guitar solo - its always been Lowell George in any Youtube clips I've seen. I love George's solo at the end - thats tone!


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

i saw the who last year in hamilton and they were AWESOME!!!!!!!
pino paladino was the perfect replacement on bass and zakk starkey is a WAY better player than keith "cheesey fill" moon ever was - i'll tune in for sure!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

snacker said:


> i saw the who last year in hamilton and they were AWESOME!!!!!!!
> pino paladino was the perfect replacement on bass and zakk starkey is a WAY better player than keith "cheesey fill" moon ever was - i'll tune in for sure!


I'm not sure how someone can be a Who fan and not appreciate Keith "cheesy fill" Moon's contribution to their classic sound. Between Daltrey's screams and Townsend's big guitar sound, you needed someone who could pound the piss out of the drums. I saw them in 2003, and thought they were great.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i saw the who's final performance back in the early 80s.

:smile:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, they better not get Bruce Springsteen back again, because he might slip up and proclaim this "the best World Series...ever!!" ( http://www.cbc.ca/arts/music/story/2009/11/15/springsteen-gaffe.html ):smilie_flagge17:

Personally, I think it will be hard to top Prince's halftime show a couple years ago, which was really stellar...although you know those wrestling matches they used to have during half-time at CFL games came pretty close. Then there was that year my dad and I were watching one of the "Bowl" games on New Year's, and the marching band from one of the universities playing did their brass, glockenspiel, 'n drums rendition of all 17 minutes of Inna-Gadda-da-Vida, complete with drum solo. As God is my witness, I sat there slack-jawed, watching these guys with the tall hats and tassles high-stepping their way back and forth across the field, led by twirling drum majorettes, as the trombone players pumped it in and out, "dunh-dunh-DUNH-da-dunh-DAAAAHHH-DAAAHH-DAAAA-da.....". Talk about surreal.

Tied for first place in the surreal-Olympics was another half-time show, quite possibly during the Superbowl in the early 70's, in which, after Anita Bryant sang, a bunch of historical re-enactment types staged the Battle of New Orleans on the field, complete with cannons, infantry charges, bayonets, guys falling dead amidst the smoke, and being carted off in stretchers. When the 20-minute spectacular was over, there was this...cloud...sitting there in the middle of the stadium. I'm not sure if Al Hirt and Mr. Acker Bilk played before that or after. Nope, they don't make half-time shows like that anymore, though the one my son and I saw in Montreal at an Argos/Als game a couple years ago, where they wheeled out the monster trucks and decimated about 20 vehicles in 10 minutes was somewhere in the zone.

I saw the Who some 35 or more years ago, when they were touring to support "The Who Sell Out". Pete was resplendent in white frilly shirt, white bell-bottoms, playing a white Strat with white pickguard and pickups. He smashed it *real *good, though I think he also did some damage to the big Sunn amp he was using that was apparently a loaner. Oops.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

jimihendrix said:


> oh gawd...i hope no nipples will be exposed...


Funny, that's one of the reasons they went with an older band - no risk of wardrobe malfunctions. I heard it was between the Eagles and the Who - very glad they went with the Who.

The original line-up of course is the best, but Pino is a monster on the bass! Ringo's kid ain't half bad either.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

snacker said:


> i saw the who last year in hamilton and they were AWESOME!!!!!!!
> pino paladino was the perfect replacement on bass and zakk starkey is a WAY better player than keith "cheesey fill" moon ever was - i'll tune in for sure!


They may be very good, but it just isn't the Who without Moon & Entwhistle-it's Daltrey Townsend & some other guys.

It can still be very good, but not the Who.


----------

